# [ODMP] Chesapeake Police Department, Virginia ~ October 8, 2005



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

A Officer with the Chesapeake Police Department was killed in the line of duty on October 8, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17903*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .




































Officer Michael Kevin Saffran 
*Chesapeake Police Department
Virginia*
End of Watch: Saturday, October 8, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 45
*Tour of Duty:* 11 mos
*Badge Number:* 1242

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, October 8, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Handgun
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed

Officer Michael Saffran was shot and killed after responding to a bank robbery call at a local bank.

When he arrived on the scene, he observed a vehicle speeding away and he immediately began pursuing it. The suspect vehicle crashed a short distance away at the intersection of Highway 17 and Yadkin Road.

As the pursuing officers exited their vehicle, the suspect pulled a female hostage from the car. When the hostage broke free, the suspect and the officers exchanged gunfire. The suspect, Officer Saffran, and the hostage were all struck by the gunfire. The suspect was killed at the scene. Officer Saffran and the female hostage were transported to Norfolk General Hospital where Officer Saffran died.

Officer Saffran was a US Navy veteran and had served with the Chesapeake Police Department for 11 months. He is survived by his wife and two children.


----------

